# Surgery scheduled



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry it has taken a little while to get back on here after my last visit with my surgeon on June 4th. I go back next week for standard blood work, an EKG, and a chest x-ray.

My surgery is scheduled for July 1. The doc said that my thyroid is "functioning normally", so he wants to "try to leave 10%". He said that may not happen, but he will try so that I may not have to take the thyroid meds after. I told him to do whatever, but that I did NOT want to have to do this again! I think I'd rather he just take it all now.

He told me to expect two nights in the hospital, possibly three, because of the size of the incision. He wants to make sure my calcium levels are okay and everything else is good before I go home. He said the incision would be larger than normal because of the size of the goiters. Also, he said something about maybe "needing a crane to lift those things out of there" :tongue0013:

I asked, why, if my thyroid is so "normal", do I have goiters on each side and EACH SIDE is over 7 cm! They said sometimes there is no answer for that and no known reason. And, they are sitting on my vocals.

Radiology Findings: "There is marked heterogeneity and marked enlargement of both thyroid lobes. Right lobe measures 3.1x4.9x7.2cm and left lobe measures 5.3x5.7x7.4 cm. Heterogeneous echogenicity with areas of cystic abnormality is seen throughout both lobes. There is marked hyperemia seen. Dominant complex cystic lesion affects the left lobe. This large cystic focus has an ill-defined polypoid solid area filling approximately one-half of the cystic lesion. Marked multinodular goiter. Suspicious large cystic lesion containing a dominant solid intracystic polypoid area. Heterogeneity is present throughout the right thyroid lobe. Suggest clinical exclusion of malignancy."

TSH 2.140 (0.3-4.00)
Free T4 - 0.8 (0.8-1.7)

I am so looking forward to breathing easily again, to being able to turn my head side-to-side, to being able to talk without being too hoarse or having my words just fade out as I am talking, and to being able to raise my arms however high I want to! I am hoping to get back to my yoga class as some point. And, it some of the joint pain, brain fog, fatigue, etc. goes away, then that will be icing on my cake!

I told him that I wanted two things: 1. I want to wake up after this surgery, and 2. I would love to have a voice. I am nervous about being under anesthestic. I also got it squared away about being easily nauseated and he said they would be sure to take care of that.

I will be so glad when this is over, but I have a lot of things going on right up through the Sunday afternoon before I go into the hospital on Monday morning early. I don't have much time to worry! I just wish my husband would be able to be here. I will be going to a surgical center for this procedure instead of the actual hospital. The doc said the patient to staff ratio there is low. It is a newer place and when I went there for the ultrasound and blood work, I was very impressed.

So, this is where I stand right now. Any prayers and positive thoughts, and ADVICE is appreciated. Thanks for getting through all of this. hugs1


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Blue... this is a big step, so good for you for moving forward with it.

Will your surgeon be using a nerve monitor to help him stay away from your recurrent laryngeal nerve (vocal cords)?

From your post, it seems your surgeon thinks that by leaving 10% of your thyroid intact, you will not need (or may not need) thyroid medication for the rest of your life. Am I reading that correctly? Interesting...

July 1 will be here before you know it, and this will be done!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck -- that is a big thyroid!

I might just ask him to take it all. I can't imagine leaving 10% will really enable your body to be medication free...and if you do need supplementation, it might be more complicated by any residual tissue that is cranky. 

Get lots and lots of v-neck/scoop-neck/zip up/button down shirts. I lived in my husband's undershirts. I hated the sensation of anything touching my neck. I know lots of people got relief from those wrap around neck pillows used in airplanes. It drove me nuts, so I didn't use it...but you might want to have one as a back up.

I was much more comfortable drinking cold liquid with a straw, so I stocked up on insulated cups with a straw.

Also, I've read that if you freeze ziplock bags filled with dish washing detergent (liquid), it gets very cold but never turns "hard" -- that might be more comfortable, should you choose to ice.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sorry it has taken a little while to get back on here after my last visit with my surgeon on June 4th. I go back next week for standard blood work, an EKG, and a chest x-ray.
> 
> My surgery is scheduled for July 1. The doc said that my thyroid is "functioning normally", so he wants to "try to leave 10%". He said that may not happen, but he will try so that I may not have to take the thyroid meds after. I told him to do whatever, but that I did NOT want to have to do this again! I think I'd rather he just take it all now.
> 
> ...


You definitely have my prayers and positive thoughts plus much much more. You will be so glad to have this behind you and I personally hope your surgeon decides to take it all. Every little smidgeon. Your poor thyroid gland does not sound healthy to me.

Sending many hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I also agree that they should take all of it - one and done.

Being on thyroid replacement isn't a big deal and there are many people walking around with a completely non functioning thyroids or no thyroids like me.

My concern would be difficulty regulating replacement if they leave 10%

You will be in my thoughts - stay positive and if you get anxious ask for something to calm your nerves.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to all of you! I really appreciate the advice. I am going to ask about the nerve monitor. I am making ice packs with rubbing alcohol and water. I have used them before and they really don't freeze all the way so they will be ready. I have tank tops that have big necks since I haven't wanted anything to touch my neck in a long time. I am wondering though about trying to raise my arms enough or bend down enough to get them on. I have a button up shirt but it has a collar and I don't know if I can stand it. I am seriously thinking about coming home in pj s that have a button top. And I need to get straws. I think I have everything else.

I am going to tell him that I really want him to take it all. 10 percent doesn't sound to me like it would be very functional and I do not want to do this again. I have no problem with a daily pill. Hoping to start out on a N D T .

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. I am not nervous yet with the exception of being under anesthesia. But I have a lot of things going on right up until the afternoon before I go in, so I really don't have enough time to dwell on it much. I will check in as I can.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Octavia, yes that is what he said, ten percent may mean not taking daily replacement thyroid meds. Apparently he thinks my thyroid is functioning normally. I guess that is why I have these goiters, lol!

Definitely going to ask about the nerve monitor too. Thanks for your kind words. I have had to put this off for so long that I am ready now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a collar as along as the front is open. I usually wear a medium in t-shirts and I bought large just to give myself extra room. No problems with putting my hands/arms over my head...just did not like the sensation of anything touching my scar.

Don't be so quick to jump on the NDT bandwagon. Give t4 meds a try first, see if you are converting and if not, make the switch. If you do convert efficiently, the dessicated meds will knock you on your butt.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Octavia, yes that is what he said, ten percent may mean not taking daily replacement thyroid meds. Apparently he thinks my thyroid is functioning normally. I guess that is why I have these goiters, lol!


hhhhmmmmm....I just don't have much confidence in this. Intuitively, it just doesn't make sense that 10% of the gland will do the work of 100% of the gland, especially considering that quite often, people who only have 50% of their thyroid removed end up needing supplemental hormone. I suggest doing some research on this. I could be wrong, but I'm quite suspicious. If your odds of needing hormone are pretty high, I have to agree with the others here who suggest getting ALL of your thyroid removed for a more consistent approach. But definitely talk it over again with your surgeon. Ask him how many patients he's done this 10% thing for, and how many of them don't need Synthroid or some other replacement.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh I plan to talk to him about taking it all. I am conflicted about the natural thyroid replacement replacement versus the synthetics. I have watched family members on synthetics for years and not do as well as I believe they should.

Thanks again for all the advice. I need the different perspectives.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

The 10% thing strikes me as odd, as well. Maybe he's thinking since it's so large, that 10% could do the work that those with half a thyroid does?

I found out today that my surgery has been pushed up from July 22 to July 1 . . .oh boy . . .but I'll definitely remember you next Monday morning as I trek out of the house two hours before dawn.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

And I will be thinking of you! Surgery buddies, yay! I am so ready now but it took me years to get here. Had a pre-op EKG, chest x-ray and bloodwork done today. I encountered five different people there today at the surgery center and I couldn't have asked for nicer folks. Think this will be okay. Also got some things for the hospital stay today. Now I have to wait until Friday for my appointment time.

Thanks to all of you for your kind words.


----------

